# 2017 facelift v grill wanted.



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi all, can anyone point me in the right direction for a V grill for a 2017 car? I’ve attached a pic of the part I’m after. Even a part number would be a good start if someone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

You will be able to get the code from nissan.epc-data.com (along with idea of price). You'll just need to set region to Europe and select the right model year of GT-R for your car. Then choose which main category you want to search/view (e.g. body, front) and select the part you want from the diagram. It will give you the part code and if you click on that, will pull up various country region prices


----------



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

@SKNAM Thanks pal 👍🏼


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

To make life even easier litchfield have some, bnib at less than list.


----------



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Skint said:


> To make life even easier litchfield have some, bnib at less than list.


Spoke to them and they said they didn’t have any 🤷🏼‍♂️ Thankfully a nice chap on here had one so sorted me out 👍🏼


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They had about 10-12 roughly 3 weeks ago as I bought one off them. They must shift some stuff.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R35Foley said:


> Spoke to them and they said they didn’t have any 🤷🏼‍♂️ Thankfully a nice chap on here had one so sorted me out 👍🏼


Hopefully a long registered member and not a Newbie messaging you out of the blue?


----------



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Mookistar said:


> Hopefully a long registered member and not a Newbie messaging you out of the blue?


The guy who messaged me had lots of posts etc. sent pics I’d asked for. We met up exchanged part for cash. job done 👍🏼


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Who was the guy selling the bits pls?


----------



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Skint said:


> Who was the guy selling the bits pls?


Was a chap who had his replaced with a carbon item so had the OEM as a spare.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Does he have any other my 17 parts?


----------

